# Watches



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 20, 2021)

Do you have a watch?
Why?
How many?
How expensive?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 20, 2021)

I have a few cheap ones.

I could never buy an expensive one to wear because i'd be afraid of banging it or scratching it in some way. I had a £100 watch and did exactly that on a lamp post. Even that was heartbreaking to me. 

I do like watches, I have friends that collect them (some very pricey ones which i'm told are an investment) but it's not something i'd get into.

I did really want the Ripley Seiko though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 20, 2021)

No.
I have a phone.
0.
$0.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 20, 2021)

I have a Rolex Seadweller 43mm. I paid 11k for it which is retail. If I decided to sell it I should be able to get between 14-16k for it however.

i had a Rolex submariner black and gold two-tone, and an Omega aqua terra *the omega was the one Daniel Craig wore in Skyfall*. But I sold both of those last year for a slight profit. But regret selling the sub now.

I like nice watches. Although most of the time mine lives in the safe. Lol

i want another, but it’s nearly impossible to get a stainless steel rolex at retail these days. I just got insanely lucky.


edit-picture of mine




and the two I sold

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Amol (Dec 20, 2021)

I no longer see purpose of watch as I am either on phone or on my laptop.

I see time there.
Watches used to be fashion and status symbol. My sister bugs me to buy one for myself (she has like 5) but I never seem to find motivation.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 20, 2021)

i have an iphone

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Schneider (Dec 20, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> I have a Rolex Seadweller 43mm. I paid 11k for it which is retail. If I decided to sell it I should be able to get between 14-16k for it however.
> 
> i had a Rolex submariner black and gold two-tone, and an Omega aqua terra *the omega was the one Daniel Craig wore in Skyfall*. But I sold both of those last year for a slight profit. But regret selling the sub now.
> 
> ...


Fuckin subs man. It didn't make sense a purchase few years ago but you basically almost doubled your money now if you got one.

Should've grabbed that hulk when i had the chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 20, 2021)

@Joe Maya this is your time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 20, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Fuckin subs man. It didn't make sense a purchase few years ago but you basically almost doubled your money now if you got one.
> 
> Should've grabbed that hulk when i had the chance


You’re not kidding. The Hulk, and the GMT master “Batman” are my two grail watches. I’m on a waitlist for the Batman and the new green bezel sub. But I’m not naive enough to believe I’ll ever actually receive a call.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 20, 2021)

I got a watch for two reasons. 
1. Because it looks cool. 
2. Because I like to check the time without getting my phone out. 

An example is when you are on the tube (subway) and it's stuck in the tunnel but it's so packed that you can't really get your phone out of your pocket. With a watch I can now check the time regularly whilst getting impatient and annoyed. 

Some people have expensive watches here!
I have a which I think looks cool. You can see the workings, it's self winding, stainless steel with scratch proof sapphire glass. Whenever I scratch it againat something, it's not the watch that gets damaged.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 20, 2021)

I stopped wearing watches

the only watch I have at the moment is a two tone stainless steel rado that my mom gave me. It’s been in my family for a long time (Anniversary gift from my dad) 

i just looked at the rado website. They still have this watch lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 20, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> I stopped wearing watches
> 
> the only watch I have at the moment is a two tone stainless steel rado that my mom gave me. It’s been in my family for a long time (Anniversary gift from my dad)
> 
> i just looked at the rado website. They still have this watch lol



oh clearly I know nothing about watches
It’s ceramic? Not sure if ceramic is better than stainless steel


----------



## reiatsuflow (Dec 20, 2021)

I like eye catching watches, but I don't collect them and stick to one at a time until the band gets worn out or I buy a new piece. They're mainly for when I'm outdoors so I'm limited by them needing to be durable and waterproof up to however many feet, and you obviously don't want to bring a rolex rock climbing. I have a citizen eco drive right now.


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 20, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> oh clearly I know nothing about watches
> It’s ceramic? Not sure if ceramic is better than stainless steel


I’m not sure about that watch. It is really pretty. But my watch for example the bezel is ceramic, but the bracelet is stainless steel. Ceramic is less prone to scratches than metal.

edit- looks like that one the bracelet is ceramic. That’s interesting I’ve never seen that before. But I’m not a watch expert by any means lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Dec 20, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> You’re not kidding. The Hulk, and the GMT master “Batman” are my two grail watches. I’m on a waitlist for the Batman and the new green bezel sub. But I’m not naive enough to believe I’ll ever actually receive a call.


Is it kermit?

Recently looked for subs and rolex retails seem to sell none but crap these days, both here in a southeast asian 3rd world country and switzerland themself. They might be hiding the good stuff but who knows. Hulks, batmans and root beers sell as much as new cars these days.


Amol said:


> I see time there.


Watches for time telling is so last century. The meta has changed for the watch game now.

1. As a status/prestige symbol: A classic feature, the relic from the last century. Maybe you need to look "convincing" in front of potential investors, or close that gaping hole you call self esteem? An unquenchable thirst for approval, the need to show off your status? This is the tool for you (mainly guys). Look for mainstream luxury brands, rolex, ap, pp, omega and the likes. You have a lot of choices, and good news is, you don't even have to buy the original. A mirror clone (at the fraction of the price) is enough as long as you can "pull it off", and you won't lose much to muggers in case shit happens. And of course, unfortunately there will be some of you who can't "pull it off" meaning people will tragically think you're wearing a fake even if yours are 100% legit. Has to be a well known brand; no one is going to appreciate an unknown million dollar exotic watch made from parts of extinct animals. Or alternatively, you can just stick a chockful of gold and jewelleries on it.

2. Functionality: for the utilitarians (such as yourself), with the advent of cellphones, computers and internet, winding gears and quartz vibrations are pretty much obsolete now. Are they as good as dead then? Not necessarily, enter digital smartwatches and we have 2 options for this demographic
> sports based: walking, jogging, running, swimming, diving, hiking, etc you name it. Most commonly used feature being bpm monitor, calorie counter, and gps. Wait, aint phones dunnit too? Yes, however there are times when it's simply easier to eye your wrist instead of reaching deep to your pocket and unlock your phone, such as when running, cycling, or underwater. Examples include casio g-shock, garmin, and suunto.
> health based: closely related to the above, but focuses more on the health monitoring side of the spectrum. In fact there's a heart study done with the apple watch recently. Available features include bpm monitor, spO2 saturation, blood pressure checker, stress & sleep monitor, etc. Wut cellphones dun them too?! Yes, but cellphone hardwares aren't optimized for that, there's a reason why "health phones" aren't a thing. Granted health smartwatches imo are still in infancy, the sensors and features still have a lot of room for improvement and untapped potential.
Smartwatches are considered neutral in status, due to their almost identic appearances, affordable price, and people from all walks of life equally wearing them. Smartwatches can take care of you, but expect to take care of them (charge them everyday)

3. As an investment. Literally. How it wears on your wrist is trivial. It might never even get out of your safe, you just care about how much it's value will swing in months or years to come. One of such watches are various rolex subs that @Skyfall and i were talking about. The pandemic and inflation really superheated the used market bubble, some subs which you'll get for 11 to 15k in store are now selling for up to 25k bucks. Not all luxury brands can pull this though, likewise some coveted cheaper discontinued watches and iconic seikos also have this attribute, albeit the appreciation is too small to be significant. For this purpose, if you don't get the genuine watch it's pointless. I know people who makes a hefty living riding on the price action swings. For women, they usually do it with chanel and hermes bags.

4. collection. Simply out of love of collecting watches just because, could be the looks, watchmaking craft appreciation, sentimental value, stories, etc. For me one of such watches is the hamilton khaki; a classic watch for pilots with nothing more than numbers and needles. A time capsule from the times of world wars. Or this previously unknown x watch that became legendary from it's appearance on a legendary movie, the first watch taken to the moon, a familial heirloom, and thousands others of such stories. Doesn't necessarily have to be expensive, but unlike the 3 above this is totally unrelatable to casuals.

Just my 2 cents, to watch experts feel free to add

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 20, 2021)

@Schneider under functionality you forgot using the watch as bomb, a laser or perhaps the detonator for a bomb.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 20, 2021)

Schneider said:


> Is it kermit?
> 
> Recently looked for subs and rolex retails seem to sell none but crap these days, both here in a southeast asian 3rd world country and switzerland themself. They might be hiding the good stuff but who knows. Hulks, batmans and root beers sell as much as new cars these days.


Yep the Kermit.  When I got my seadweller I walked in off the street and they didn’t have anything on display that I was interested in. I was about to leave until the owner of the AD came up to me and started talking. We hit it off and he told me to hold on a second and he went back into his office and came out with the seadweller. Lol

the sales people in the store were definitely mad about it. Haha



On another note I do want a garmin watch for backpacking and hiking so I don’t get lost.


----------



## wibisana (Dec 20, 2021)

i never buy original watches, bought some cheap stuff back in the day.

im not watch wearer person

that said i do want classic 1980s casio but afraid to buy and get fakes copies


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 20, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> I have a Rolex Seadweller 43mm. I paid 11k for it which is retail. If I decided to sell it I should be able to get between 14-16k for it however.
> 
> i had a Rolex submariner black and gold two-tone, and an Omega aqua terra *the omega was the one Daniel Craig wore in Skyfall*. But I sold both of those last year for a slight profit. But regret selling the sub now.
> 
> ...


Nice—I’ve had my eyes on the Omega Aqua Terra for a while now (it feels like the best do-it-all starter watch), but can’t really justify splashing out that much yet.

Anyway, I do have a couple: I’ve got a Casio A168 as my beater watch, a Pequignet with a black dial (no idea what it’s called; I got it a while ago as a high school graduation gift), a Rado integral that used to belong to my dad, and an Orient Bambino that I got for myself when I first getting interested in watches.

Casio was £20, Pequignet was £500, the Rado is around £1000 (uncertain), and the Orient Bambino was £150, I think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 20, 2021)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Nice—I’ve had my eyes on the Omega Aqua Terra for a while now (it feels like the best do-it-all starter watch), but can’t really justify splashing out that much yet.
> 
> Anyway, I do have a couple: I’ve got a Casio A168 as my beater watch, a Pequignet with a black dial (no idea what it’s called; I got it a while ago as a high school graduation gift), a Rado integral that used to belong to my dad, and an Orient Bambino that I got for myself when I first getting interested in watches.
> 
> Casio was £20, Pequignet was £500, the Rado is around £1000 (uncertain), and the Orient Bambino was £150, I think?


I definitely agree with your take on the aqua terra. They make a green dial one now that I really like. For an Omega I recommend going used though. CrownandCaliber.com and DavidSW.com are probably the best spots to look if you ever decide to take the plunge.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 20, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> I definitely agree with your take on the aqua terra. They make a green dial one now that I really like. For an Omega I recommend going used though. CrownandCaliber.com and DavidSW.com are probably the best spots to look if you ever decide to take the plunge.


That probably won’t be for a while, sadly. I’ve been exploring other entry-level luxury watches and I kind of dig the Cartier Tank and Tudor Black Bay GMT (as a substitute for the Rolex GMT, which I would prefer, but is realistically unobtainable because of the waiting list stuff) as well, so I might dab one of those when I’m making enough to properly dig my heels into this hobby.

This really is a grim rabbit hole, though. There are so many nice, almost impossible to obtain pieces out there and I want them all.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 20, 2021)

I have a Guess watch but i don’t wear it on a regular basis and when i do it is as jewelry tbh.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 20, 2021)

I don’t wear watches but they look nice on other people.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 20, 2021)

I got into watches recently and currently own a couple of Citizens and a Seiko. Before, I was using a Casio digital watch (which I've owned for like 13 years, still use from time to time, and I still haven't had to change its battery  ). As much as I love technology and electronics, smartwatches never really interested me too much. Now that they are much more common, I feel like mechanical watches are cooler now since less people wear them.


Skyfall said:


> I have a Rolex Seadweller 43mm. I paid 11k for it which is retail. If I decided to sell it I should be able to get between 14-16k for it however.
> 
> i had a Rolex submariner black and gold two-tone, and an Omega aqua terra *the omega was the one Daniel Craig wore in Skyfall*. But I sold both of those last year for a slight profit. But regret selling the sub now.
> 
> ...


are you in bed with ADs or what

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 20, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> are you in bed with ADs or what


haha no just really lucky. I thought there was a zero percent chance I just walk into an AD with no previous history with them and walk out with a Rolex SS sports model in 2021...but goes to show you never know. I just happened to be passing one, and said "what the hell, might as well waste 15 minutes".

I was in complete shock when the owner walked up and offered it to me out the back. I really wasn't prepared to spend the money at that moment, but I couldn't turn it down. 


The two tone submariner I regret selling was a college graduation gift. I never wore it much because I thought the gold made it look a little too "loud".  And I don't like drawing a lot of attention to myself. I ended up selling it and the aqua terra to offset the cost of the Seadweller. I shouldn't have sold it because it was a gift, and it did look really good on a band.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 20, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> haha no just really lucky. I thought there was a zero percent chance I just walk into an AD with no previous history with them and walk out with a Rolex SS sports model in 2021...but goes to show you never know. I just happened to be passing one, and said "what the hell, might as well waste 15 minutes".
> 
> I was in complete shock when the owner walked up and offered it to me out the back. I really wasn't prepared to spend the money at that moment, but I couldn't turn it down.
> 
> ...


that's awesome. I can't see myself spending even retail for something like a submariner so I'll stick with getting a seamaster lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vulpix (Dec 20, 2021)

I wear a watch when I was going to school and I also had to wear a watch for a temporary job I had.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2021)

I use Fitbit. Currently have the Charge 3, Sense and Alta HR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schneider (Dec 21, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> haha no just really lucky. I thought there was a zero percent chance I just walk into an AD with no previous history with them and walk out with a Rolex SS sports model in 2021...but goes to show you never know. I just happened to be passing one, and said "what the hell, might as well waste 15 minutes".
> 
> I was in complete shock when the owner walked up and offered it to me out the back. I really wasn't prepared to spend the money at that moment, but I couldn't turn it down.
> 
> ...


We aint worthy

Anyway, meet my daily beater

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Dec 21, 2021)

My arms r hairy.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Dec 21, 2021)

Rolex prices r crazy rn, regret selling some few years back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 21, 2021)

Joe Maya said:


> Rolex prices r crazy rn, regret selling some few years back.


Love all of yours. I like the white dial explorer II, I’ve wanted that one for awhile now.  And those breitlings really pop on those straps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Dec 21, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> Love all of yours. I like the white dial explorer II.  And those breitlings really pop on those straps.




What's yr next purchase ?

I want to get a pepsi !!!!


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 21, 2021)

Joe Maya said:


> What's yr next purchase ?
> 
> I want to get a pepsi !!!!


Idk really. It will probably be awhile before i purchase another watch. The Batman has been on the top of my list for awhile, but I don’t like paying over retail because I like to know I’ll always be able to at least get my money back at bare minimum if I was ever forced to sell. But if the gmts ever drop down to like 12-13k on the grey market like they used to be then I might consider it.

I haven’t been in an AD in a long time though.

what about you? What other than the Pepsi would you want?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 21, 2021)

Joe Maya said:


> My arms r hairy.


big fan of those breitlings - nice collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Dec 21, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> Idk really. It will probably be awhile before i purchase another watch. The Batman has been on the top of my list for awhile, but I don’t like paying over retail because I like to know I’ll always be able to at least get my money back at bare minimum if I was ever forced to sell. But if the gmts ever drop down to like 12-13k on the grey market like they used to be then I might consider it.
> 
> I haven’t been in an AD in a long time though.
> 
> what about you? What other than the Pepsi would you want?





The waiting list is going to be very,very long.
Unless you know the seller and is patient to wait a couple of years then its good.



Atlantic Storm said:


> big fan of those breitlings - nice collection




If it ain't a Rolex, try getting 30% off standard retail price.

Recommend getting pre-owned or buying from the grey market.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 22, 2021)

Didn't realise so many people are into watches here. To be honest, I was confused why you were talking about some muppet themed watches until I googled kermit watches.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Dec 22, 2021)

One thing I don't like about a lot of watches I see these days is the amount of junk they add in. I don't need a dial for days of the week, months or year. I don't want clutter with extra stuff. I don't suddenly need to check whether it's winter randomly whilst waiting for someone. No, I just want hours, minutes and seconds.


----------



## Schneider (Dec 22, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Didn't realise so many people are into watches here. To be honest, I was confused why you were talking about some muppet themed watches until I googled kermit watches.


There are nicknames given to watches with character amongst enthusiasts (number 4 in my post), from collectors or manufacturers alike. Rolex and seiko in particular has a lot of codenames for their color schemes and shapes. Some example,

Hulk: green bezel and green dial rolex sub
Batman: black and blue rolex gmt master
Starbucks: green bezel black dial rolex sub
Pepsi: blue and red color schemes, applies to both rolex gmt and seiko diver skx009 (sister twin of my watch i posted)
Tuna: applies to a seiko prospex product line that has a "can" around the watch head (like a "tuna can")
Monster: refers to seiko (orange) monster watches
Nighthawk: official nickname for citizen eco drive pro master sky bj0007 (us only)
Bfk: big seiko kinetic watches
Root beer:  brown black color scheme of a rolex gmt master
Bambino: refers to an orient classic dress watch line
Moonwatch: refers to the famous omega, or the casio g shock dw5600 which was certified by nasa to take off (but never did)

Etc..

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 22, 2021)

Schneider said:


> There are nicknames given to watches with character amongst enthusiasts (number 4 in my post), from collectors or manufacturers alike. Rolex and seiko subs in particular has codenames for their color schemes and shapes. Some example
> 
> Hulk: green bezel and green dial rolex sub
> Batman: black and blue rolex sub
> ...


Pepsi, Batman and the Rootbeer are GMTs not subs. Design wise they do look pretty similar though.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Schneider (Dec 22, 2021)

Skyfall said:


> Pepsi, Batman and the Rootbeer are GMTs not subs. Design wise they do look pretty similar though.


I mean..

Submariners, gmt masters, yachtmasters, seadwellers, aint all of them have diver dials?!


Vagrant Tom said:


> One thing I don't like about a lot of watches I see these days is the amount of junk they add in. I don't need a dial for days of the week, months or year. I don't want clutter with extra stuff. I don't suddenly need to check whether it's winter randomly whilst waiting for someone. No, I just want hours, minutes and seconds.


Not exactly these days though.

Chronographs, watches with 3 miniclocks (subdial?), sometimes with a date, have been around for pretty long methinks. Thats as much clutter you'll ever see on a watch.


----------



## Xel (Dec 22, 2021)

I like watches aesthetically (at least small, elegant ones) but I don't like feeling anything on my wrists, especially when I'm using my hands for anything at all. You'll see me with my sleeves rolled up above my elbows most of the time.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Dec 22, 2021)

Thinking of getting a Panerai next year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 22, 2021)

Schneider said:


> I mean..
> 
> Submariners, gmt masters, yachtmasters, seadwellers, aint all of them have diver dials?!



aesthetically, the dials do look very similar, but they have different functions



Schneider said:


> Not exactly these days though.
> 
> Chronographs, watches with 3 miniclocks (subdial?), sometimes with a date, have been around for pretty long methinks. Thats as much clutter you'll ever see on a watch.


chronographs have been around for a while, yeah, but you have plenty of watches with more 'clutter' on them than just three different subdials and a date, like worldtimers that are (at least to me) virtually unreadable unless focus a bit


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 22, 2021)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Didn't realise so many people are into watches here. To be honest, I was confused why you were talking about some muppet themed watches until I googled kermit watches.


don't forget the snoopy watch

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Dec 22, 2021)

Don't know why Omega watches doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 22, 2021)

Joe Maya said:


> Don't know why Omega watches doesn't appeal to me.


besides that snoopy speedmaster and the seamaster, I don't really care too much for any other omega watches either. Granted, I'm just in the general mood for divers with round indexes at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Dec 23, 2021)

blakstealth said:


> besides that snoopy speedmaster and the seamaster, I don't really care too much for any other omega watches either. Granted, I'm just in the general mood for divers with round indexes at the moment.




The snoopy and hesalite moonwatch are nice, blue terra is alrite, but i found majority of their watch design quite boring.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 23, 2021)

I have an expensive one but I don't wear it. Thinking about getting a smart watch though.


----------



## Karasu (Dec 23, 2021)

I've had a few I liked, but I've never stepped out and really shopped hard for the more expensive one's I've thought I'd love. Like most things you can really spend as much as you want - watches are certainly no exception. It's really amazing the perceptual difference even a couple of mm in diameter makes in appearance. I admit to being super picky about that shit. I've had a couple cheap fossil watches I liked (few hundred bucks), In recent times I got a Garmin Fenix 6x Sapphire for hiking - it was a complete steal. It's the kind of watch that can look like a clock strapped to your wrist if you have small arms lol. But it's fine for what it's for.

I like the thought of mechanical watches and precision movements (mechanisms of all kinds tbh). They seem to be imo little works of art that can be super complex, and in that they're all the more appealing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 23, 2021)

Karasu said:


> I got a Garmin Fenix 6x Sapphire for hiking -


That watch is super cool.  A watch like that would have helped me on so many occasions.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2021)

Joe Maya said:


> My arms r hairy.


These are really nice.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Dec 27, 2021)

Thanks.

I like Mont Blanc 1858 Geosphere.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 1, 2022)

Should I start investing in watches? Many years back my father gave me a Rolex and I find it annoying so I gave it to my grandpa,


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 6, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Should I start investing in watches? Many years back my father gave me a Rolex and I find it annoying so I gave it to my grandpa,


Get that rolex back from your grandpa's grubby old hands


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2022)

I don’t think watches are a particularly good investment. Buy them for your collection only if you enjoy them.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## wibisana (Jan 6, 2022)

u guys have fancy watches.

i want to buy $30 watch but i dont really wanted to spend  money on luxury stuff


----------



## Schneider (Jan 6, 2022)

"Moonwatch"

.. is what my friend called his watch and the pictured above. Or is it? Perhaps not. For one, she has solar panels (his doesn't), meaning it's not the one that NASA actually certified. Oh wait, doesn't that simply make it a solar powered moonwatch though? I don't know. Fact is, the last time man landed on the moon was 1972, before the G-shock line was even born. She never took off, that title solely belongs to Omega.

Does it really matter though? Well, all I know, is she been on my wrist through roads, waters, skies, office, tennis courts, the ring, the mat, and everywhere. Without failing me once, and likely for a long, long time.

And that's enough for me.

_"Take her through a train crash, sinking ship, or a plane fall, and one will survive. Hint: it's not you." - _*Casio G-Shock G-5600UE-1DR*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 6, 2022)

I have 4 watches. It’s nice to be able to check the time without taking my phone out, but wear them more as jewelry and as accessories when I dress up. They were not very expensive either - each is worth about 50 euro.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jan 6, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I don’t think watches are a particularly good investment. Buy them for your collection only if you enjoy them.




Agreed. 
Watch is never an investment.
Buy if you like them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 6, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Do you have a watch?
> Why?
> How many?
> How expensive?


I own a Garming Fenix 6 Pro

I originally had a dinky fitbit for time keeping without looking at my phone on the job, but my desire to hike, run, swim increased so I got a watch that could do it all.

I've had a vivoactive, vader watch, etc. but usually sell them once I get a new one.

I got it refurbished for about 500 usd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 6, 2022)

Son Goku said:


> I own a Garming Fenix 6 Pro
> 
> I originally had a dinky fitbit for time keeping without looking at my phone on the job, but my desire to hike, run, swim increased so I got a watch that could do it all.
> 
> ...



That's a pretty fancy yet practical watch!


I love the diversity of watch lovers here. I didn't think so many people would have them.


----------



## Son Goku (Jan 6, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> That's a pretty fancy yet practical watch!
> 
> 
> I love the diversity of watch lovers here. I didn't think so many people would have them.


That's kinda why I like it since I like watches but even my job is very active so I would often break normal watches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 9, 2022)

Schneider said:


> "Moonwatch"
> 
> .. is what my friend called his watch and the pictured above. Or is it? Perhaps not. For one, she has solar panels (his doesn't), meaning it's not the one that NASA actually certified. Oh wait, doesn't that simply make it a solar powered moonwatch though? I don't know. Fact is, the last time man landed on the moon was 1972, before the G-shock line was even born. She never took off, that title solely belongs to Omega.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about your watch or your dog that you aptly named *Casio G-Shock G-5600UE-1DR?*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 9, 2022)

watch lovers, what is this thing? lol


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2022)

Rukia said:


> I don’t think watches are a particularly good investment. Buy them for your collection only if you enjoy them.


if it has collectors you can trade it. 

I see super rich flex their collections online.
Nice flex at the bar if you got a 10k watch on. Can be dressed like a bum but the watch makes up for it.

I never cared about them myself though. Rather wear rings if I want to express myself with a jewelry piece.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 9, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> watch lovers, what is this thing? lol


gucci-mometer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2022)

I like watches. But I have discovered that they get scratched quite easily. Like getting in and out of a car is risky for a nice watch, lol. So, I don’t like owning something that costs like $10k or more that I am afraid to wear.

so I have like two really nice watches and I don’t plan on buying more.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 9, 2022)

Don't think I've ever worn a watch before, what do you guys recommend to a watch beginner?


----------



## JoJo (Jan 9, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Don't think I've ever worn a watch before, what do you guys recommend to a watch beginner?


for watch beginners, i recommend looking and seeing first

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 10, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> watch lovers, what is this thing? lol


overpriced trash

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 10, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Don't think I've ever worn a watch before, what do you guys recommend to a watch beginner?


Depends on what kind of watch you're into. Watch people, myself included, tend to really like the brand Orient because they have a large collection of affordable pieces that tend to be high quality (relative to its price point). The Bambino and Kamasu lines are my personal favourites - they look nice, have some horological value, and are cheap enough that if I lost one I wouldn't care too much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 10, 2022)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Depends on what kind of watch you're into. Watch people, myself included, tend to really like the brand Orient because they have a large collection of affordable pieces that tend to be high quality (relative to its price point). The Bambino and Kamasu lines are my personal favourites - they look nice, have some horological value, and are cheap enough that if I lost one I wouldn't care too much.



I googled Bambino and Kamasu lines and they look pretty dope. Especially the Kamasu line. I’ll look into buying one when the pandemic ends and life returns back to normal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 10, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> I googled Bambino and Kamasu lines and they look pretty dope. Especially the Kamasu line. I’ll look into buying one when the pandemic ends and life returns back to normal.


diver watches

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 10, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Don't think I've ever worn a watch before, what do you guys recommend to a watch beginner?


I'd recommend getting a quartz watch (meaning it runs on a battery). They're low maintenance, tell accurate time, and you don't have to wind it every other day.

I would look into the brand Citizen and look at their "Eco Drive" line of watches. They use a solar cell so you can charge it by letting it sit in front of sunlight or any light for that matter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 10, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> I'd recommend getting a quartz watch (meaning it runs on a battery). They're low maintenance, tell accurate time, and you don't have to wind it every other day.
> 
> I would look into the brand Citizen and look at their "Eco Drive" line of watches. They use a solar cell so you can charge it by letting it sit in front of sunlight or any light for that matter.



thank you for the recommendations I’ll check it out


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 19, 2022)

Which do people prefer? Leather strap or metal bracelet? Or other?


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 19, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Which do people prefer? Leather strap or metal bracelet? Or other?



I prefer to be able to variate, so I have two watches with metal bracelets, also one silicone watch and one watch with leather strap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jan 20, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> watch lovers, what is this thing? lol





as a #Guccigang i'm gonna say ( hard ) shit....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jan 20, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Don't think I've ever worn a watch before, what do you guys recommend to a watch beginner?




Orient is a great choice, i have one too.
Below example photo of the Orient i have. ( not my photo )




Or a Hamilton watch.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jan 20, 2022)

Atlantic Storm said:


> diver watches



Diver >>>>>>

Yes, diver watches are superior in all aspect.





Vagrant Tom said:


> Which do people prefer? Leather strap or metal bracelet? Or other?




Leather strap is more versatile but for most people if to spend thousands on a watch, better off being a metal bracelet.


----------



## Worm Juice (Jan 20, 2022)

Forerunner 45, I like stats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Jan 22, 2022)

I have a smart watch. Would like to own these two. I think they are one of the if not the most beautiful pieces ever made.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 2, 2022)

I have one, that my father gave me, that belonged to his father. It's engraved with the year of 1970, and was presented to my grandfather for 35 years of service at Bell Laboratories.

It's one of the few things his birth father left him, so it meant a lot to him. So for him to pass it on, I can say it at least means something to me, I suppose.



Hamilton Masterpiece, Thin-O-Matic

The ebay listing are um.....wildly inconsistent. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2022)

Cool


----------



## Catamount (Jun 1, 2022)

I don't wear watches. Last time I did it back at school. For some reason  it seemed necessary. Tried, meant nothing. Not wearing any even though I have some memorabilia type of watches at home. Maybe I will get around to fixing them sometime. But for now...
No tears, no fears, no ruined years. No clocks.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jun 2, 2022)

I bought one in 2020. i barely use it and now it's not working. I probably need new batteries for it


----------



## pfft (Jun 2, 2022)

If you look like this and wear a nice watch … I feel you


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 2, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> [MEDI=reddit]interestingasfuck/comments/v235g0[/MEDIA]


Rolex Daytonas are so expensive now. Not to mention the one he has. Good lordy lord!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dergeist (Jun 3, 2022)

My brother has a few and they keep appreciating in value. I'm mulling if I should sell some shares and buy a watch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 8, 2022)

Upgraded my Fitbit Charge 3 to 4


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 8, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Upgraded my Fitbit Charge 3 to 4


When's the garmin epix 2 coming to your wrist?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jun 26, 2022)

I had one but it broke and also I think there is no use of them if you have a phone


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 27, 2022)

Have been considering getting another watch soon. I really would like to get another Omega.

This one is appealing to me.


But not sure if I'd want the green dial or the blue.


Trying to play the Rolex game is an option too, but that's just a pain in the ass trying to get an AD who will actually sell you something that you want.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 27, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> Have been considering getting another watch soon. I really would like to get another Omega.
> 
> This one is appealing to me.
> 
> ...


I don't care too much for the aqua terra, but the new dials they revealed this year are pretty nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jul 28, 2022)

No $$$ 

Maybe squeeze in a bit and get myself a Sinn this year. They have been very impressive lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 28, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> No $$$
> 
> Maybe squeeze in a bit and get myself a Sinn this year. They have been very impressive lately.


Hm, I kinda like that. Reminds me of an IWC pilot


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Jul 29, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Hm, I kinda like that. Reminds me of an IWC pilot




They've been going all out recently grabbing a couple of awards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 8, 2022)

Went to a boutique over the weekend on a trip and they carried Tag Heuer. I don't have any places near me that have them, so I thought it was pretty cool to look at their stuff in person. I really like their Aquaracer watches. If I didn't want an Omega, then I would definitely get a Tag. They're a bit cheaper too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Aug 14, 2022)

Another beautiful piece.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 14, 2022)

Don't nearly get it out and wear it as much as I should. Going to go back to the Rolex AD and show some interest in other pieces soon. My younger sister is graduating college and my parents and grandparents want to get her a Rolex.  I think she's going to get a blue dial datejust 32 mm. So I might try and see if they'll give me a model I'd like if I purchase a woman's watch with it.

I've been hearing some stories of people getting lucky here recently. I really want a GMT "batman", or the white dial explorer 2 that @Joe Maiafication  has.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Aug 14, 2022)

Djomla said:


> Another beautiful piece.



That is nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Aug 18, 2022)

dergeist said:


> My brother has a few and they keep appreciating in value. I'm mulling if I should sell some shares and buy a watch




What watch are you eyeing ?

Get a pre-owned Omega / Breitling / Tudor / Panerai / IWC / Tag heuer first.

ofc depending on your budget you can just aim for a Rolex.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Aug 18, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> Don't nearly get it out and wear it as much as I should. Going to go back to the Rolex AD and show some interest in other pieces soon. My younger sister is graduating college and my parents and grandparents want to get her a Rolex.  I think she's going to get a blue dial datejust 32 mm. So I might try and see if they'll give me a model I'd like if I purchase a woman's watch with it.
> 
> I've been hearing some stories of people getting lucky here recently. I really want a GMT "batman", or the white dial explorer 2 that @Joe Maiafication  has.



Already sold my 216570 for a nice profit sadly.

Always want a blue dial Rolex - the sky dweller or the Datejust 41 with bezel and jubilee bracelet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skyfall (Aug 18, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> Already sold my 216570 for a nice profit sadly.
> 
> Always want a blue dial Rolex - the sky dweller or the Datejust 41 with bezel and jubilee bracelet.


The sky dweller or a Daytona would be a no brainer purchase for me. But only if I could get it at retail. Lol that might be even harder to get than a Batman though.


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 18, 2022)

I have a phone but use a watch if you want to.


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 11, 2022)

Got put on a list for a batman, pepsi, or green bezel sub at the AD yesterday. I've bought a watch from them before, and my family has bought a few as well. We were there getting my little sister a blue dial date just. First time ever being put on a list, so fingers crossed I get the call eventually. The sales employee was very friendly.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 11, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> Got put on a list for a batman, pepsi, or green bezel sub at the AD yesterday. I've bought a watch from them before, and my family has bought a few as well. We were there getting my little sister a blue dial date just. First time ever being put on a list, so fingers crossed I get the call eventually. The sales employee was very friendly.


hulk or starbucks for green bezel?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 11, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> hulk or starbucks for green bezel?


The Starbucks. I’d prefer a hulk, but then I’d have to pay second hand prices. And a lot of the allure of Rolex for me is that it retains its value or increases.  

i definitely don’t have the money to pay gray market prices.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## pfft (Sep 11, 2022)

The Apple Watch is noticeably heavy on my wrist after
Wearing it for awhile …

Apple Watch giving me tech wrist


----------



## Perrin (Sep 11, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Do you have a watch?
> Why?
> How many?
> How expensive?


1.Yes. Three. Casio F91W, some generic brown strap one and a pocketwatch.
2. First one for jogging when i dont take phone, second for smart where phones are not entertained, third for weddings.
3. Three.
4. £10, £30, £250

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Sep 11, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> Got put on a list for a batman, pepsi, or green bezel sub at the AD yesterday. I've bought a watch from them before, and my family has bought a few as well. We were there getting my little sister a blue dial date just. First time ever being put on a list, so fingers crossed I get the call eventually. The sales employee was very friendly.



Good luck !!!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 11, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> The Starbucks. I’d prefer a hulk, but then I’d have to pay second hand prices. And a lot of the allure of Rolex for me is that it retains its value or increases.
> 
> i definitely don’t have the money to pay gray market prices.


very nice. makes me wonder about the daily routines of actual rolex owned stores and what they do if their stores are all out of stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Dec 21, 2022)

so getting a new watch in 2023.

looking at panerai or maybe IWC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 21, 2022)

Joe Maiafication said:


> so getting a new watch in 2023.
> 
> looking at panerai or maybe IWC


get an IWC

panerai sucks


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 21, 2022)

I’d probably get an IWC. I like the look of Pannerais, but I think my wrist isn’t big enough.  Haven’t tried one on, or seen one in person though.


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Dec 23, 2022)

Skyfall said:


> I’d probably get an IWC. I like the look of Pannerais, but I think my wrist isn’t big enough.  Haven’t tried one on, or seen one in person though.




My armr r quite big. 

Would look funny wearing anything less than 40mm lol


----------

